# Double Registered, Triple Registered? Why did you do it?



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok, so my French Alpine and my Nubian baby are registered with ADGA. I've run a across a few people advertising double and triple registered standard dairy goats. I see where it's useful with mini's as some are better represented with some registries and so on, but what is the point for a standard doe? What's the price difference in a single registered and double or triple registered animal? Or is it for the advertisement? Why did you do it? I'm just wondering. It wouldnt be to much for me to register 2 babies with AGS and the IDGR.

Edited to make this a poll, How many of you register with more than one?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AGS would be the only registery I would worry about besides ADGA IDGR isnt as strict with their policies and rarely put on shows. So to put the money into registering them seems like waste of money :shrug:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

For showing purposes, you cant show a does thats only registered AGS. I believe you can show an ADGA registered animal AGS though.
beth


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unless it is a AGS show :wink:

I know you can show AGS reg Nigierans in ADGA shows


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have my minis also registered with NMGA (ok - not yet as I can't seem to get off of my duff to get everything in order, but I started it). The reason that I do this is to start lineage on my unregisterable minis - such as mix breeds or ones that are unregistered - so I just went ahead and did my registered also.

This gives them a "pedigree" and also a tattoo for identification and for not inbreeding. My thoughts are, if you are purchasing an unregistered animal - how do you know you are not breeding it to their brother unknowingly?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

for unregistered I think that is up to the individual to register them with such registries provided like the NMGA. But for an already AGS or ADGA registered goat to register the with IDGR isnt as profitable as it does nothing for the goat or you. Lineage is already registered and there are no or minimal shows.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

True, with the registered animals it doesn't do anything, but add more letters, and if sold as registered adds a little to the price :wink: 

Sometimes I sell my "registered" stock as unregistered, so with the NMGA they still get some paperwork. I give the new owners option to purchase the AGS papers at a later time if they would like.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe the NMGA isn't that costly to register so yah it would be worth it.

After hearing the prices of the ADGA and my experience with the ADGA people around here I decided I will stick with AGS from now on, cheeper and nicer people (from my experience).


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Personally, I like to stick with one main registry...AGS. I have some goats that are double and triple registered though. Also, with AGS and ADGA you can just make a copy of the papers on either registry and either registry will register the goat so it works out great. 

Some people like to get them double sometimes triple registered so that they can show at different shows and such. But since I don't show very much(practically no shows in our area) one registry works for me.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Geez, you mini people, hee hee. :wink: I think I may register with AGS, thier prices are nice, and I could get to a couple of shows. I mean with standard dairy goats though, half the people have never even heard of anything but ADGA. Thier prices seem a little rediculous, but most of the shows down here are sanctioned by them, even 4-h shows. I'm gonna go for it AGS, IDGR is a no go though. Thanks you guys! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

AGS is considering opening their herd books to allow for grade goats.......if this happends a lot more people will be using AGS and shows will pop up all around. I really hope they do this!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

That would be really great!! If course it wouldnt help Alabama any. *sighs*I'm just lucky to have good friend who shows in Florida. I bum rides from her. LOL. Hopefully we'll be making it to a few shows in TN with Nuttah and Junya this summer. The baby's first show is April 15-16 in Orlando, FL. I'm so excited. This show thing is great. It will be nice to have more shows to chose from with another registry.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Triple here. AGS, ADGA and NDGA. Though some of mine aren't NDGA currently. ADGA puts on all the shows in our area and they do allow AGS goats at the shows. However, most of my goats came to me AGS so I originally made sure everyone was AGS. But with the showing I've made everyone ADGA. 

My goal is showing and milking. Also to ensure that people who buy kids from me can easily register the kids in any registry they want. So all kids come with triple applications.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok I got a question, my bucks that I bought are ADGA, and the does Im looking at Are AGS. So how easy is it to dual register the girls with ADGA. And since they will already be tattooed with that registry how would you tattoo them with ADGA? thanks


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I do believe you just send a copy of their AGS papers into ADGA with registration fees for each. They just transfer the info. from that onto a ADGA registration paper. I think that's how it works, could be wrong. :shrug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

PygmyGoatGirl said:


> Ok I got a question, my bucks that I bought are ADGA, and the does Im looking at Are AGS. So how easy is it to dual register the girls with ADGA. And since they will already be tattooed with that registry how would you tattoo them with ADGA? thanks


This depends, sometimes its as easy as just sending in the paperwork and boom you have double registered goats. However, depending on the farm and the tattoo, you could have to work with ADGA on assigning new tattoos and this means in the tail. Its not as bad as it sounds. I've done some myself and it worked out well.


----------



## abby44 (Mar 2, 2009)

kelebek said:


> True, with the registered animals it doesn't do anything, but add more letters, and if sold as registered adds a little to the price :wink:
> 
> Sometimes I sell my "registered" stock as unregistered, so with the NMGA they still get some paperwork. I give the new owners option to purchase the AGS papers at a later time if they would like.


i love this doe can tell she will grow big and heathy
:thumb: dnd


----------

